# Would you rather be a jedi in the star wars world or wizard in the harry potter world



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)

?


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Too much politics in star wars tbh

also wizard fashion statements, I dig those


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

A Jedi doesn't need a wand or any other gimmicky items to use their powers.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

A wizard, definitely.
Being a jedi involves too many responsabilities and rules and obligations and you have to follow the dogma.


----------



## Nocturnal Creature (Apr 16, 2015)

A wizard. I want to play quidditch.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

Definitely a wizard! But I'd rather be a Sith than a repressed, self-loathing Jedi.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Wizard, if I'm able to study the Dark Arts.


----------



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)

Jedi because, although you can use summoning spells and other force type spells, a jedi can use the force any time anywhere with just their mind/(hands?) and without a wand. I've always wanted to do that. And I think the physical dexterity is amazing, plus I've always wanted a lightsaber. 

But being a wizard would definitely still be cool.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Wizard for sure


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

Harizu said:


> A wizard, definitely.
> Being a jedi involves too many responsabilities and rules and obligations and you have to follow the dogma.


Ya, Instead of being a jedi, it would probably be best if the poll was: "Have the Force like in Starwars". Having to bend your ways to follow the moral obligations of a jedi doesn't really make this a power vs power debate, it makes it: a Wizard that can do whatever the hell they want, vs a user of the force who has to follow a moral imperative.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Sith would be way more fun..


----------



## Khalaris (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh, definitely a wizard. While the whole IN SPACE! part of being a Jedi would be nice, magic just seems more versatile and fun. Plus, the Earth has internet


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmm... I think I LIKE the Jedi/Star Wars more, but as myself personality-wise just being a wizard is probably more my style than actual lightsaber combat or galactic negotiations etc. Now if it was a question of wielding magic in a less realistic earthlike context then there would be no question at all that I'd choose magic. I do prefer fantasy, and I like pretty sparkly magical effects.


----------



## angelcarnivore (Apr 15, 2015)

Too many dark side points to be a Jedi.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

wizard no doubt about it


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Jedi because I get a lightsaber, and a fighter ship.

And I can use melee and long-ranged combat. 

Force + combat skills have an endless possibility of utility with the right imagination.


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

Jedi, because I could have a lightsaber and travel through space.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Jedi, because star wars is cool and harry potter is shit.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Wizard all day. / WARLOCK lol


----------

